# Quinton Jackson banner request!



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

If anyone can make me a banner of Rampage I'll rep I just ask for the text to have Quinton "Rampage" Jackson on it and Homicide_187 in the upper left hand corner whomever makes the banner can choose the picks thanks in advanced


----------

